

Microsoft forced to provide Windows users with a browser choice screen - IgorPartola
http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2009/12/16/the-microsoft-case-comes-to-an-end

======
kristiandupont
Isn't "monopoly" supposed to refer to a market where there is only _one_
seller? I know that MS is still the biggest, but clearly there are
alternatives. I feel that these trials made more sense 10 years ago.

------
chrisbennet
What about that other company with the closed operating system and a bundled
browser?

Why haven't they been taken to court as well?

~~~
nudded
Because Apple doesn't have a dominant position in the market. (that is the
reason MS was sued, stated in the article).

------
IgorPartola
Incidentally, how hard is it to remove Safari on a Mac?

------
drhowarddrfine
As web developers everywhere fall to their knees and give thanks.

